# Shark Fishing on the Fat Jax



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Bull Shark released to fight another day!

Oh how great it felt to be back on the water! Life is short make the most of all it has to offer!

http://www.youtube.com/pcolasharkfishing

Video link above. "Like" it on your face book for me!!

A few pics, what a great evening! I called this poor fella "Justin" all night, but his name is "JASON"!!!!!!!! He is a Deputy LEO in Shelby County Alabama! Fought the Shark for 1 hour and 17 minutes (give or take a couple minutes.....


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

I am glad to see that Fat Jax is back out on the water! Looks like everyone had a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Too Cool


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job team fat jax! 

i'm not sure i could fight any fish for over an hour without handing it off...


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Nice Pics Jim. Congrats to you and your Anglers. R/Walt :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey if you dont mind what kind of aj jigs do you guys use?


----------

